# Royal Caribbean’s Oasis III Cruise Ship Will Be Largest Ever Built



## Geoff Gower (Sep 8, 2011)

Royal Caribbean International’s third Oasis-class ship is set to be the largest cruise ship ever constructed, according to some new details revealed this week about the ship. Oasis III will encompass 227,000 gross registered tons, just over 1,700 tons greater than the 225,282 GRT Oasis of the Seas and Allure of the Seas and far greater than the world’s third biggest cruise ship, the 168,666 GRT Quantum of the Seas, part of Royal Caribbean’s Quantum-class. In addition to its massive size, Royal Caribbean also revealed that the ship will be named Harmony of the Seas and that it will launch in April 2016.
Harmony of the Seas will carry 5,479 guests at double occupancy, compared to 5,400 guests with the first two Oasis-class ships, and feature 2,747 staterooms. Like the previous Oasis ships, Harmony of the Seas will span 16 guest decks and feature Royal Caribbean’s exclusive neighborhood concept, as well as new specialty restaurant concepts, even larger staterooms, similar “smart ship” features to the Oasis of the Seas, and other guest amenities. With delivery slated for April 2016, Harmony of the Seas will be Royal Caribbean’s third new ship to launch in the next 18 months, following the Quantum-class ships Anthem of the Seas (launching in April 2015 in Southampton, U.K.) and Ovation of the Seas (debuting in April 2016), Harmony of the Seas is currently under construction at the STX France shipyard in Saint-Nazaire, France. A fourth Oasis-class ship is also under construction at the shipyard and is expected to debut sometime in 2018. Oasis of the Seas and Allure of the Seas, which debuted in 2009 and 2010, respectively, were both built at STX Europe in Turku, Finland, which is now owned by German shipbuilder Meyer Werft and the Finnish government.


----------



## ben27 (Dec 27, 2012)

good day geoff gower.sm yesterday,21:43.re:royal caribbean's oasis lll cruise ship,will be the largest ever built.thank you geoff for this latest shipping news,they are getting larger and larger.i hope they are putting the lifeboats to passenger and crew ratio.regards ben27


----------



## JET (Oct 22, 2005)

Just think how many thousands of cattle/sheep these things will be capable of carrying in a few years time and they won't need all those lifeboats.

John


----------

